# Need programming advice for drag and drop from database to send



## twoscoops121 (Jul 21, 2016)

First off, I am not a programmer, but my small business of 3 people has two coders. Anyways, the team is looking to create a system to send information from a database through a helpdesk directly to a collection that returns to the user. I imagine the data will be sent Json. I know, super hard to explain.

I'm not as concerned with how it will be sent more looking for the way an agent can drag and drop information from a database easily to be created into a shopify collection. 

Or better yet, if there is a name for that sort of concept to help me do some research I would be grateful.

Do you guys have any advice?


----------



## Disparia (Jul 21, 2016)

I do not have experience with Shopify, but I see they have an API like other eCommerce hosts.

https://help.shopify.com/api/reference/search?stp=1&stq=collections

It seems to be well documented, with methods to manage all aspects of your collections.


----------

